
Ellison: “Amazon runs their entire operation on Oracle” - SQL2219
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1/2017/12/12/oracles-larry-ellison-challenges-amazon-salesforce-and-workday-on-the-future-of-the-cloud/#181e50e63522
======
zzleeper
> You take a Redshift workload and you run it on Oracle, it’s 15 times faster.

I thought no one could run Oracle benchmarks because they were against the
TOS. Oh wait, Ellison can... I'm pretty sure his benchmarks are not really
unbiased.

~~~
scapecast
I actually have no doubt that the benchmarks are correct. However, what they
are probably doing is using the Amazon Redshift default configuration.

For Redshift to be fast, you need to use a feature called "workload
management". Redshift operates in a queuing model, and the default option is
one queue with five concurrent queries.

If you throw an Oracle workload at Redshift WITHOUT configuring it, then yes,
Oracle will be 15 times faster because Redshift is only running the default
concurrency of 5 queries.

However, if you do configure Redshift for your workloads, to allow for higher
concurrency, Redshift will blow Oracle out of the water, at 1/10 of the cost.

I know this because at our own company we're running multiple large Redshift
instances. And then also our own customers use Redshift, and once we've helpd
them fine-tune their cluster, they've never looked back.

But I have to give it to Larry - he's an excellent marketer...

\------ I'm the co-founder of
[https://www.intermix.io/](https://www.intermix.io/) \- we help data engineers
who use Amazon Redshift to be more productive with data

------
AlexCoventry
Is that for AWS "Licence Included" Oracle RDS? Because if so, not so
impressive.

[https://aws.amazon.com/rds/oracle/](https://aws.amazon.com/rds/oracle/)

~~~
mtmail
What he's saying is that Amazon's retail customer/orders/invoices databases
run on Oracle databases. And the finance department is using Oracle
Financials. (source: worked at Amazon, long time ago though).

